# You Think Airplane Seats Were Uncomforable Before?



## Timeshare Von (Feb 28, 2015)

Well check out these seats in the brand new plane just put into service by Frontier!











My friend who was on this flight reported "The newest (2-day old) plane in the Frontier portfolio. Tiny, hard seats with no recline function and inflexible small back pockets. Aaaaah it was terrible."

I cannot imagine being in this sardine can on a flight to Anchorage or Fairbanks, both cities serviced by Frontier.

PS . . . photos taken by Jennifer Brindley Ubl


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2015)

Frontier has lost our business forever because they charge for overhead space; make flying with points very difficult; and treat their customers like cash cows who are not valued.  That plane looks terribly uncomfortable.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't worry .. as you will be wearing 3 days worth of clothes to avoid baggage charges. That will make the seat feel soft. :ignore:


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2015)

It just warms the cockles of my heart that Frontier doesn't serve any airport we regularly use. I'll put them on the same list as Vueling in Europe with it's 9" between seats.

I thought the ANA Dreamliner seats we rode in to Tokyo, that instead of reclining, just the seat portion slides forward were weird enough.

Jim


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 28, 2015)

The seats remind me of the chairs in classrooms. And Look at those teeny tiny tray tables. I know airlines don't serve food anymore but sometimes people bring some onboard to eat. An ipad might fit but I see a lot of people bring laptops. So much for "sit back and enjoy your flight."


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 28, 2015)

The way things are going in the airline industry, I may never fly again. Sad, because I haven't been to Europe yet and I have a few more National Parks I want to see and we don't like long drives.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 28, 2015)

It's sad to see the slow death of Frontier.

I won't fly Frontier now because they do not participate in TSA-Precheck.  Having that benefit and it working is HUGE HUGE HUGE.  I can't tell you how many times I've received the evil looks from the long security lines and I've basically just passed right on through.  

I don't understand why Frontier can't make a small investment in technology to participate in that program.

I have enough miles for a free RT ticket and is it sad that I really don't want to use it??  With the new fees, so much for a free award ticket.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 28, 2015)

Most of us here in Wisconsin knew it was going to suck when Frontier purchased Milwaukee based Midwest Air.  "The Best Care in the Air" was going to be no more.  Seems to be "No Care in the Air" these days under Frontier's brand.


----------



## hcarman (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey, we just got back from a United cross country flight.  They are using the new seats as well.  I didn't find the seat itself uncomfortable but my fiancé did.  However, there was so little space between you and the front of the next row - couldn't even get a bag out during flight.  And, I am just over 5 foot 2.  And, there were also the small pockets - couldn't even put a water bottle in there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 28, 2015)

hcarman said:


> Hey, we just got back from a United cross country flight.  They are using the new seats as well.  I didn't find the seat itself uncomfortable but my fiancé did.  However, there was so little space between you and the front of the next row - couldn't even get a bag out during flight.  And, I am just over 5 foot 2.  And, there were also the small pockets - couldn't even put a water bottle in there.



That's it. I'm done.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 28, 2015)

hcarman said:


> Hey, we just got back from a United cross country flight.  They are using the new seats as well.  I didn't find the seat itself uncomfortable but my fiancé did.  However, there was so little space between you and the front of the next row - couldn't even get a bag out during flight.  And, I am just over 5 foot 2.  And, there were also the small pockets - couldn't even put a water bottle in there.



Ohhhh nooooo!


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 28, 2015)

My husband and I stopped flying Economy class, unless it's on Southwest 'cos there are no options, starting from about 3 years ago.  He basically said he is too old to put up with cramped seats, poor service and close proximity of others (we are germaphobic) .  Then about 2 years ago, he decided that he hated United so much (actually one check-in counter girl said to him "Chill", really?, talk about poor and rude service) that he now refuses to fly United.  I am sure we won't be flying Frontier either.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2015)

They look similar to the seats that Alaska Airlines is using in their newest planes.  Here a photo:






The seats in the Alaska planes are actually quite comfortable. I've had these seats on flights to the East Coast, Mexico, and Hawaii.  What's also nice is that even though the seats are thinner, Alaska kept the seating pitch, so now there's an extra couple of inches of legroom.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 28, 2015)

I 'spose if we brought our own foam cushions, they'd count that as a carry-on, huh.
.
.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2015)

If they can make each row just an inch shorter on a plane that has 30-40 rows, that is an extra row of seats that they can squeeze in to a plane. I do see why they are doing this, but it seems that there is a loss in comfort.

The seats on the Alaska plane do look more comfortable than those on the Frontier aircraft.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 28, 2015)

I was just on a new US Air plane. I think it was a CRJ 900. It stilled smell of new leather. The seats were very comfortable and all leather.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

sptung said:


> My husband and I stopped flying Economy class, unless it's on Southwest 'cos there are no options, starting from about 3 years ago.  He basically said he is too old to put up with cramped seats, poor service and close proximity of others (we are germaphobic) .  Then about 2 years ago, he decided that he hated United so much (actually one check-in counter girl said to him "Chill", really?, talk about poor and rude service) that he now refuses to fly United.  I am sure we won't be flying Frontier either.



I get this. But it's not an option for many people, including myself to be able to afford First Class.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 1, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I get this. But it's not an option for many people, including myself to be able to afford First Class.



Not many people can. In my opinion, first class is way over priced . . . WAY too much.  Back in the day, I enjoyed getting bumped up into first due to my mileage status with NWA, but it was really not worth the money to pay for those seats. I didn't mind using FF miles for first when the flights were long (like to Hawaii or Alaska).

Back when I went to Africa for safari in Kenya and Tanzania, I amassed over 100k miles on British Airway specifically for that trip.  I did buy additional miles so that I could "afford" a World Traveler Plus ticket there and a true first class home.  It ended up costing me just under $2,000 for the round trip, including the purchased miles and the big fees that FF tickets have (taxes, etc).  The face value of that ticket was something like $12k.  I don't remember the exact amount, but I was happy since the money I did spend would have barely covered standard coach for the trip.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 1, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> They look similar to the seats that Alaska Airlines is using in their newest planes.  Here a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks very similar to the seats on a new United Airbus A320 I took from LAS to LAX. Other than a basically unusable seat pocket, they were not bad at all. Seat pitch was OK for a short 60+ minute flight. OTOH, my connection on a United Express new CRJ 700 to Steamboat Springs in Economy Plus or whatever United calls it, was pretty comfortable in new leather seats. 


Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 1, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> Back when I went to Africa for safari in Kenya and Tanzania, I amassed over 100k miles on British Airway specifically for that trip.  I did buy additional miles so that I could "afford" a World Traveler Plus ticket there and a true first class home.  It ended up costing me just under $2,000 for the round trip, including the purchased miles and the big fees that FF tickets have (taxes, etc).  The face value of that ticket was something like $12k.  I don't remember the exact amount, but I was happy since the money I did spend would have barely covered standard coach for the trip.



BA is notorious for their surcharges on long haul FF flights. OTOH, I love all the free Avios I collected on credit card sign ups for short haul flights, like DAY-DCA, DAY-ORD, DAY-DFW, to connect to long haul AA/DL FF Trips when they aren't available from DAY. 

Cheers


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I get this. But it's not an option for many people, including myself to be able to afford First Class.



We try to accumulate as many hotel/airline points as we can. Also converting hotel points from Starwood and Marriott help us mentally with the cost, since we are already paying MF on the timeshare.  We hate flying so our flying are minimized and we do the mega trip once in 2 to 3 years.  We are planning for a Europe trip next year and we are working on figuring out how many airline miles are needed for different airlines and work towards converting our hotel points into airline miles.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 8, 2015)

We just returned from Houston on United Airlines and the seats were like this. I couldn't even get my book in the pocket.

Lynn


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh the joys of being 6 ft tall, and more leg than torso.  NOT.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 8, 2015)

American is also using those same seats on their new Airbus planes.
Just flew on one yesterday.  The magazines now go above the tray table and you get a personal TV screen that is touch sensitive.  
They recline a little, not as much as the old seats.

Now you have to pay for the movies though.  :annoyed:
Last week they were free.


----------

